# Report: Bynum has been disrespectful to staff and teammates



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> The Daily Breeze is a small local Los Angeles newspaper. They rarely break Lakers news reports, but this could be an exception.
> 
> According to the report. Andrew Bynum has been a complete nuisance in the Lakers locker room over the past month. Staff and players, alike, are becoming increasingly frustrated with his lack of respect.
> 
> ...


http://www.iamagm.com/news/2012/03/30/report.claims.andrew.bynum.has.been.terrible.locker.room.past.three.weeks?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


I read a tweet from a Laker reporter, Trudell I think, commenting on the loud music Bynum was playing in the locker room a few weeks ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure what the **** is going on with Drew. I an see on the court him getting into little things with teammates. His body language isn't the greatest at times. Team chemistry just doesn't seem to be there right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No one saw this coming when he clothes lined Barea and then acted like he knocked out a heavy weight champ running around with his shirt off?

Dude is a spoiled brat. Talented, but a spoiled brat. Hopefully he grows out of it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Apparently the guy thinks he's a superstar and doesn't realize he's only had one special season in the NBA.

These are the times for Kobe to go into "dick-head mode" and not "good, supportive, teammate mode". Show this kid what the **** is up.

Or else as soon as Kobe retires, if Bynum is still (outside of Kobe) the best player on the team, it's going to be inmates running the asylum there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No one saw this coming when he clothes lined Barea and then acted like he knocked out a heavy weight champ running around with his shirt off?
> 
> Dude is a spoiled brat. Talented, but a spoiled brat. Hopefully he grows out of it.


Yeah, he needs to grow up. He has about as much maturity as a 4-year-old right now.

Seems as though Fisher could have helped here. Just the guy you need to reign in the kids.

Sure as hell Brown ain't going to be able to do it.

Can't imagine Phil putting up with this shit, either.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, you've got to think Fish could help. Brown isn't going to help anyone. He just seems like a terrible coach to me.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a serious maturity issue. Combined with him being a young guy in Hollywood with a lot of money. He has nobody to keep him grounded. There seems to be no enforcer in the locker room. As others said Fisher could of did it, and Kobe should turn back into the asshole Kobe, but I think at this point in his career he's more concerned about team unity for one more title as oppose to drama.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's letting the fact that he was an All-Star this year get to his head. He needs to grow the **** up. He's still a 24-year-old kid.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm not surprised. This was the same guy that said he no longer needed Kareem as a mentor.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Drew has become our version of Rondo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone really want to continue saying they wouldn't have traded him and whatever it took save Kobe/Pau(maybe) for Howard

I mean look..the kid is probably as good as he's going to be tier wise and the Lakers aren't even favorites out of the West with two other all-stars...what's going to happen down the road? 

I think the Rondo comparison might end up spot on


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not sure its a maturity issue I think thats bullshit dude might just be a world class asshole. Its just who he is. I sorta see why Phil Jackson always harped on him playing defense and rebounding and not focusing so much on scoring thats when we were best. He seems to have gotten shit all twisted now where he thinks because he gets buckets he can say **** everything else and hey coaches and teammates can kiss my ass as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Bynum is the 2nd best center and I would honestly take the Bynum of this season over that smiling clown down in Orlando. But a center in today's NBA doesn't have the value of the past.

Not saying Washington would do it, but assuming they would, how many of you would do a John Wall for Bynum swap?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Washington wouldn't even consider that enough for us to consider it. Don't play with Wall like that



> Janis Carr: Bynum didn't watch Dfish's video tribute. "He's great Laker, sad to see him go but hes gone. Maybe I dont think they should of did it"


Yeah, world class asshole seems to be apt


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bynum for Deron Williams in a sign and trade?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nets would do that...they got their eyes set on KG this offseason so you know they're desperate :favre:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

While Bynum is a spoiled immature brat, this is just the LA media wanting to stir up drama. It's being overblown.

I really don't want to trade him for anyone that's on the market except Dwight Howard.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

I wouldn't trade Bynum, good centers are a limited commodity in the NBA, and he still has a lot of upside even with a couple of rings under his belt. I think he potentially can get better, maybe if hit the weights hardcore and lose some of that baby fat


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LLROCKS said:


> I wouldn't trade Bynum, good centers are a limited commodity in the NBA, and he still has a lot of upside even with a couple of rings under his belt. I think he potentially can get better, maybe if hit the weights hardcore and lose some of that baby fat


So his knee injuries are a thing of the past, and will go away all together?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

LLROCKS said:


> I wouldn't trade Bynum, good centers are a limited commodity in the NBA, and he still has a lot of upside even with a couple of rings under his belt. I think he potentially can get better, maybe if hit the weights hardcore and lose some of that baby fat



he hit the weights and did boxing conditioning training this summer - I think his peak has more to do with attitude than anything else


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

R-Star said:


> So his knee injuries are a thing of the past, and will go away all together?


I wish I had a crystal ball. He's held steady this year so far. Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

e-monk said:


> he hit the weights and did boxing conditioning training this summer - I think his peak has more to do with attitude than anything else


I agree, well maturing in general. He got success early in his career with two rings. He's an all star. Yet he is only 24, he can only get better on all aspects of his life.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

LLROCKS said:


> I agree, well maturing in general. He got success early in his career with two rings. He's an all star. Yet he is only 24, he can only get better on all aspects of his life.



only 24-25 but he's going on his 6th-7th year in the NBA.


what you see is what you get.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Another piece of the Andrew Bynum versus Mike Brown puzzle seems to have been revealed following the Lakers’ narrow win over the New Orleans Hornets on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> After that rather infamous three-point shot that landed Bynum on the bench last week, his body language has appeared slightly more casual and less intense. This has been especially true during timeouts or when he is on the bench.
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/andrew-bynum-i-dont-take-part-in-mike-browns-huddles/2012/04/01/


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I like it. I want him to be out there playing with a chip on his shoulder. People are making mountains out of mole hills over this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I like it. I want him to be out there playing with a chip on his shoulder. People are making mountains out of mole hills over this.


What? Please, explain the positive spin youre putting on this.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Adam said:


> I think Bynum is the 2nd best center and I would honestly take the Bynum of this season over that smiling clown down in Orlando. But a center in today's NBA doesn't have the value of the past.


That's pretty absurd considering the smiling clown's team amidst all the distractions has the same exact record as the team with Bynum, Gasol *and *Kobe freakin' Bryant.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> That's pretty absurd considering the smiling clown's team amidst all the distractions has the same exact record as the team with Bynum, Gasol *and *Kobe freakin' Bryant.


It's Adam man. Adam. 

Are you surprised?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> What? Please, explain the positive spin youre putting on this.


It's a bunch of hearsay. So what if he isn't huddling up. If the team feels it is a problem then they will address it. 

And I like to have Bynum playing with a chip on his shoulder because its going to bring you a dominant performance more often than not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> It's a bunch of hearsay. So what if he isn't huddling up. If the team feels it is a problem then they will address it.
> 
> And I like to have Bynum playing with a chip on his shoulder because its going to bring you a dominant performance more often than not.


Basketball teams win championships. When one of your most important players thinks he's too special to huddle up, you don't have a _team_.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Basketball teams win championships. When one of your most important players thinks he's too special to huddle up, you don't have a _team_.


this is a bit of an exaggeration but its not a good sign for sure.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Basketball teams win championships. When one of your most important players thinks he's too special to huddle up, you don't have a _team_.


Come on. Weren't you the guy saying the Thunder needed to trade Westbrook because he and Durant hated each other?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Come on. Weren't you the guy saying the Thunder needed to trade Westbrook because he and Durant hated each other?


Two questions.

Was I alone in thinking that?

And does Westrbrook refuse to go into huddles?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

The funny thing about that post that hasn't been addressed yet, is that not being involved in the huddles has absolutely, nothing, in any way whatsoever to do with "playing with a chip on your shoulder".

Positive spin indeed. There's nothing good about not taking part in team huddles and then openly and casually admitting as much later on.

I mean, you're casting a pretty big net on what it means to play with a chip on your shoulder. If you use that as an example, what other dickhead shit can be classified as "playing with a chip on your shoulder"?

Let's see...

Garnett calling Charlie V. a cancer patient = chip on shoulder.

Wade and Lebron mocking Dirk cough = chip on shoulder.

Stephen Jackson telling people on Twitter that he only wants their opinions if they're making over seven figures = chip on shoulder (and hilarious).

You see my point? Any dick move can be classified as playing with a chip on your shoulder, but that wouldn't be accurate at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Two questions.
> 
> Was I alone in thinking that?


Thats not a great defense. I've seen the majority of people all be clearly wrong on some stupid things. Just two weeks ago people were claiming 20 year old never will be scrubs were more valuable to a contender than Derek Fisher.


> And does Westrbrook refuse to go into huddles?


Westbrook fighting with Durant is manufactured/overblown drama that won't devastate the thunder. Same as this. The Lakers probably won't win, but it's not because Bynum didn't go into huddles.

Westbrook isn't a problem for the Thunder, yet you said they needed to deal him.

It's almost the same thing from when Kobe was 21 and people were making a big deal about him sitting alone of the team bus, the only one with headphones on. Kobe turned out fine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Thats not a great defense. I've seen the majority of people all be clearly wrong on some stupid things. Just two weeks ago people were claiming 20 year old never will be scrubs were more valuable to a contender than Derek Fisher.
> 
> 
> Westbrook fighting with Durant is manufactured/overblown drama that won't devastate the thunder. Same as this. The Lakers probably won't win, but it's not because Bynum didn't go into huddles.
> ...


I never said that about Fisher. I argued the opposite.

As far as Westbrook, I never said they "had" to trade him. I said the thunder should.

Pointing out that I've been wrong on something doesn't prove your point Jamel. It wouldn't be difficult to post something you were wrong about. But it wouldn't help my point.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I never said that about Fisher. I argued the opposite.
> 
> As far as Westbrook, I never said they "had" to trade him. I said the thunder should.
> 
> Pointing out that I've been wrong on something doesn't prove your point Jamel. It wouldn't be difficult to post something you were wrong about. But it wouldn't help my point.


Never said you said that about Fisher.

You were wrong about the something very similuar. That was my point.

You don't see the error in your ways. 

If the Thunder can "overcome" Durant and Westbrook "hating" each other, the Lakers can overcome this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Never said you said that about Fisher.
> 
> You were wrong about the something very similuar. That was my point.
> 
> ...


Where did I say the Lakers couldn't? Or where did I rant that they need to trade Bynum?

I wrote that I hope he grows up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Where did I say the Lakers couldn't? Or where did I rant that they need to trade Bynum?
> 
> I wrote that I hope he grows up.


You wrote that they don't have a team. Hard to win when you don't have a team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You wrote that they don't have a team. Hard to win when you don't have a team.


And that's why Bynum needs to grow up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Sources: Lakers fine Andrew*Bynum
> 
> Dieses Video ist nicht zur Wiedergabe auf dem Gerät freigegeben
> Bynum Day To Day With Ankle Injury
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/7771310/sources-los-angeles-lakers-andrew-bynum-fined-undisclosed-amount-numerous-infractions


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Drew is slowly becoming my least favorite player on the team.

He isn't as good as he thinks he is and someone really needs to tell him that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time for Kobe and Pau to talk to Bynum. If he's not going to listen to Brown/Kupchak, maybe it's time the players get involved and let him know what's up. Can't be pulling these little stunts this late in the season (or at any point of the season). Bynum's still a ****ing kid. Time for him to grow the **** up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

is Jordan Hill going to get some burn tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill has a sprained knee, apparently. Won't be playing.


----------

